# Police searches at Steamboat Ski Area



## kkarmbruster (Aug 29, 2004)

According to this month's 5280 mag, the police are searching skiers and riders as they head up the mountain at Steamboat Ski area:

Long Arm of the Law | 5280 | Denver's Magazine Since 1993

Has anyone experienced this first hand? I was planning on a long weekend there this winter, but I don't want to submit to an unwarranted search just to get up the hill.


----------



## markinsteamboat (Apr 4, 2008)

The only time that I heard that this happened was on Gaper day last winter. I dont believe that this is any kind of regular thing.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Was there thursday and friday and never saw anyone getting searched, or any police milling about looking to search people.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I live in Steamboat and I'm in law enforcement. I've been riding every day since opening day and have seen nothing to confirm that. Like markin said, only on Gaper day and sometimes the last day trying to keep people from getting wasted on the mountain.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I have not seen anything like the article depicts like all else have said. I have been on the mountain from opening day last Wed through Sunday and did not see any searches comparable to what is referenced in the article. No uniformed presence in the the lift line for the gondola that I noticed or any other lift on the hill. All in all it was pretty low key over the holiday weekend, no lift lines, and no hassle. I have definitely heard of several instances of officers being stationed at the top of the gondola waiting for idiots getting off the lift with obvious signs of illegal behavior taking place. 

What I will say is come visit and I bet you will enjoy, it is too easy for the police to profile the people who might be "hooligans" with certain criteria. If you fit that profile, expect to be under heightened scrutiny. The snow has been unreal for this early. Over 100 inches so far and best November on record according to what I read today, heard they are opening more terrain either tomorrow or Thursday!!! I only hope the snow continues........


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

I will respect the idea when a pig pulls me over half way down a steep bump run for being to bad-ass for public witness!

I like the closing of the article... A-basin...for those of us who want a bar in the back-country. Cheers.

Respect earns respect....violate this and get dealt with...cops or not


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

back in 2004, they were cracking down on "smoking" in the gondola cars. i was in line on a big 15" powder morning in early december. someone in the front of the line yelled "cops on the gondola!" the call went through the whole crowd. people were yelling it back through the line as a warning to everyone that they shouldn't be smoking on the gondola on that particular day. if i remember correctly, about ten people ignored the warning and got cited by the sheriff that morning. 

that was the biggest police "bust" that i've ever seen at steamboat. there are other times when the police are there though. gaper day, last day, etc. i personally have never been searched like i was in an airport security line like this story says though. that is complete bs. nobody is performing searches of people at the ski area.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

The cops might be there looking for my friend Randy. He likes to fart so bad in the gondola that it smells like someone did diarrhea in there when we get out at the top. I'm sure it still reeks when it gets to the bottom to pick up the next load because we leave the windows closed.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

On Saturday I saw 4-5 officers lingering around the base of Peak 8 at Breck. They weren't busting anyone, but they looked like they were looking for someone to bust.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

JustinJam said:


> On Saturday I saw 4-5 officers lingering around the base of Peak 8 at Breck. They weren't busting anyone, but they looked like they were looking for someone to bust.


I see officers at Monarch doing this too. I believe it is to discourage disrepectful teenagers from stealing gear. It seems like every year they have to set up a sting to bust a "ring" of teenage thieves. I believe 2 years ago they busted a 17 year-old from Canon with something like 15 stolen snowboards in the back of his truck...so they aren't all up there to harass smokers (although I have seen FS doing random "hut checks").


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Really? Hut checks? For smokers? Crazy. You can't through a snowbowl at most resorts with out hitting smoker of sort or other.


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Last year a few of us built a snow cave/igloo at one of the pull-outs between the basin and keystone. We stepped out after a "session" just in time to meet an FS officer approaching. She let us know that we were in "Federal" jurisdiction and she was a "Federal" officer. We were respectful and she did not press it. 

The point is that the FS seems to like the idea that they have kept the strong hand in this regard.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Park City*

They are setting up stings where they leave a nice board or skis at a corner where they would be ripe for taking and then have someone watching out of the lodge window. I totally love the fact that they are going after theives of gear. Beat downs would be better, but I think the police up here are too honest for that sort of primal justice?


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

well thanks for letting the dirt bags know about it.
unfortunately like it or not buzzards are just as likely to have the same percentage of douchbags as the rest of society.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Disagree*

I've been on rivers my whole life. I've seen rafters steal camp sites, but I have never seen a boater take anothers gear. Boaters are some of the best people around, and we do a good job of passing on those ethics and expectations to those who join the fold in their teens. 

This is quite difference than the vast number of teens on the mountain who parents have never skied or boarded with them. They've been dropped off at the mall all summer and the ski area all winter. Their role models are the park brats and mall rats that are two years older than them. It probably for the off topic board, but I'm not worried about the people on this site. While we can have philisophical debates on the course of the world all night, they aren't the ones who are going to rip off my stuff.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

Steamboat Today: Ski area officials refute pat-down stories

here's the story in the steamboat paper this morning. looks like the sentiment of most people is that this story is bs. i don't know why the author is making this stuff up.

heres the story about the people getting busted back in 2004 that i wrote about earlier:

Steamboat Today: Eleven pot smokers busted at top of gondola


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

There's 50 plus shacks at big sky.. at least they knew who to stay away from cause those cannabis smokers smoke some dangerous stuff.. dangerous I tell you


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

thanks for posting rhm...glad to see that Steamboat is standing up to this sort of 'sensationalism' journalism. 
That sad part is people will read Kelly's article & maybe chose a different ski resort to spend their money at. Then local businesses suffer.
....Its the same at Vail, cops show up on the last day, thats it...(but always beware, they did take BBB away from us)


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Was at the 'Boat this weekend and didn't see a anybody that looked like a cop,and our gondy car might have been a bit hazy.....


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

The first article published was as about as credible as Mike Bohn at CU saying "We haven't hired coach Embree". I really enjoy how the author, a Steamboat local at that, states she's been patted down on days other than Gaper and Closing day, but refuses to specify as to when that might have been. I think she was stoned and couldn't remember.

I skied Steamboat all weekend and despite my best efforts could not achieve a pat down, reach around, or even a gentle pat on the backside. I did ride a chair with a US Forest Service ranger who had this to say, "Great conditions, huh?". I smiled and replied, "You bet, cold smoke!"


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a little different sentiment than RHM. Although searches have been isolated to a few days. I do feel they are BS. I also feel that Forest Circus Cops have been ridiculous on more than one occasion in Steamboat. They have hassled people who were in no way participating in the "days" events and have even stormed the igloo, so to speak. VERY Lame. The article is sensationalized, but I see her point.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Regardless of how legit the article is, it's still just another sign of the creeping collusion of corporate power and authoritarianism.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Its funny how so many people worry about this. If you're not breaking the law, you've got nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

if you're not breaking the law, you have plenty to worry about......civil liberties, unreasonable search. I don't care what others do or don't do, but don't touch my junk!


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

mhelm- that's a terrible rationalization for uncalled for searches by authorities. That rationalization turns our legal system and civil liberties on its head. If we were to go with, "if you're not breaking the law, you've got nothing to worry about," then we're basically calling everyone guilty until they prove they're innocent. If you're innocent, why should you have to prove it to anybody? Would you honestly not care if you got searched on the street corner while walking to work every day?

Sorry, I just get worked up when people take their civil liberties for granted. They're like muscles- if you don't use them, they get weak. If you believe in your right to free speech, bear arms, be free from unreasonable searches, etc, then you have to avail yourself of such rights, or else they *will *go away.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

ya know. Screw Steamboat. Just Screw em. 

I got another one of there scummy "save 40%" emails today, ya know the ones where you never actually save 40% on anything. It's just a scam to upsell you on lodging.

On one hand they want to act like they are this high-end destination resort (like telluride or aspen) and charge $98 a ticket or $1200 for a season pass with very few breaks. On the other hand, they want to attract middle-class front range skiers who are looking for value. In actuality they are neither. 

I love Steamboat "the mountain", but I can't stand Steamboat the scummy dishonest arrogant real estate conglomerate. But since the two of them go hand in hand, then screw Steamboat...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

kevdog said:


> ya know. Screw Steamboat. Just Screw em.
> 
> I got another one of there scummy "save 40%" emails today, ya know the ones where you never actually save 40% on anything. It's just a scam to upsell you on lodging.
> 
> ...


I agree. I would love to be able to go there more often, on a middle class budget.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

climbdenali... I don't know about you, but most of us would rather not ride with a bunch of wasted people. Like all of the people that live here in Steamboat said, they really only look on Gaper day and the the last day which are the biggest party days. I work at the Sheriff's Office and have never seen anyone arrested for anything found during search days. Usually they will take their alcohol or ask them to leave that day if they are already too wasted. No civil liberties are taken advantage of, but the people that do get busted are upset. I'm just saying people wine too much!!! Plain and simple...


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

mhelm said:


> I'm just saying people wine too much!!!


Sounds like they do at Steamboat! I'm not sure wine was really meant to be used as a verb though...


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

kayakArkansas said:


> Sounds like they do at Steamboat! I'm not sure wine was really meant to be used as a verb though...


We luve spell chekers!....


mhelm....valid point. Nobody wants to deal with ass-wipes infringing on the rights of others to enjoy themselves..especially given the costs involved in hanging out at a resort.

The police are helping the bottom line....like anything else in life! Are they going to make a difference in the lives of those who "party" responsibly?...It's those that whine that are getting attention because they are backing it with cash.

Steamboat is one of the so-called "privileges"...if you don't agree then take your lazy ass to the backcountry or at least a resort that better fits your needs. 


Cheers,
Marc


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

feats of strength said:


> We luve spell chekers!....


Haha. Slow day in the office...


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

mhelm, I think you are thinking of Aspen, where the beer flows like wine.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

mhelm said:


> I work at the Sheriff's Office...


I should have seen that one coming.

I, also, don't want to ride around with a bunch of wasted people- in fact, I don't want to ride with a bunch of people at all- wasted or uptight. That's the biggest reason I prefer not to set foot in any ski area, and choose instead to ski in the BC- too many people.

I realize that the Sheriff being out at Steamboat is not an illegal search, per se, since it's treated as private property. However, Steamboat would do better to police their guests themselves. It wouldn't come across to many of us as nearly as authoritarian as inviting the sheriff up to turn pockets out, as the original article suggests.

My point is not so much about Steamboat, as it is a general disagreement with the statement, "if you're not breaking the law, you've got nothing to worry about." This notion will only lead us down a path that will eventually end with us all having to carry and turn over "ze papers" whenever the Gestapo, er, police ask for them. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd gladly forfeit my $98 lift ticket to make the statement to Steamboat that our 4th amendment rights are important to me. If they're so interested in making sure that it's an "upscale" resort, maybe they should impose a dress code and interview members before acceptance in the club.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm ya I should forfeit my $200 dollar season pass to WP because communities are instigating searches. This way no one has to listen to my annoying rambling as I complain to the trees in the BC. DOWN WITH THE MACHINE!


----------



## kkarmbruster (Aug 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the info!*

A big thank you to everyone who has replied to this thread. I appreciate all of your comments.

I live in the Front Range and don't normally ski the big, tourist resorts like Vail and Steamboat (I am more partial to the dirtbag ski areas like Loveland). However, I am planning to meet up with some friends who ski the 'Boat every year, and your comments have put my mind at ease. 

I am a law-abiding citizen who doesn't like to be searched just so I can enjoy a day of skiing with my friends. I disagree with what mhelm said that if we don't want to be searched then don't ski Steamboat. What happens when we get searched on our way to work? I know, I'm probably paranoid, but I've been following what the TSA is doing at the airports. I get the feeling that this will soon be happening on the major interstates.

Ok, enough ranting. Enjoy the snow, and I'll see you in the 'Boat!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

kayakArkansas said:


> Sounds like they do at Steamboat! I'm not sure wine was really meant to be used as a verb though...


I saw the error right after I sent it, but figured it worked well as a double meaning anyway. Bottom line here is... I have ridden more than 10 days this year and have seen no one searching packs. When they do search on specified days the resort employees do the searches. The police are there just in case they are needed... usually not needed at all. This whole article was just something to get attention, and should be ignored just like most of the news!


----------

